# Clutch Master Cylinder adjustment 84-89 Z31



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I adjusted the master cylinder for the clutch and what do you know. No more slippage. AT ALL. around 9.8-10PSI


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Enjoy. It might start slipping at 12psi. I'm gonna need a new clutch soon.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm just glad I got it fixed. 10PSI will hold me for now.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I adjusted the master cylinder for the clutch and what do you know. No more slippage. AT ALL. around 9.8-10PSI


 "Adjusted" the master cylinder? Want to tell the rest of us how that was done?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Will do. Later on today. I gotta leave for school right now.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks. This might become a sticky as I'm sure others will have this problem too. I doubt there will be any need for pics, just a good description.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You mean the slave cylinder by chance?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> You mean the slave cylinder by chance?


No it's the Master Cylinder.

There are 2 ways to do it.

The convientent way, and the non.

The convient way is to take out the clutch master cylinder, then when you get the master cylinder out on the shaft there will be threads at the end, a little Y looking thing that a pin goes through to connect it to the pedal linkage and a lock bolt.

The non convient way is to leave the master cylinder installed and crawl under the dash and do the following.

If you are slipping your clutch under hard acceleration and or boost there is a possibility that the master cylinder always has pressure on it giving pressure to the slave cylinder then to the clutch. If this is your problem screw the Y in more (making the shaft shorter) And vice versa if you have too much free play make it longer.

Now with my clutch I had to shorten the shaft all the way. It may be different for others. And yes getting that pin back in may be a bitch. If it's too much of a bitch shorten the shaft a bit more.

YOU NEVER WANT TO HAVE TO COMPRESS THE SLAVE CYLINDER TO GET IT TO GO BACK ON THE PEDAL! IF THIS HAPPENS SHORTEN IT MORE!

IF YOU HAVE IT AS SHORT AS IT WILL GO IT IS ALRIGHT TO MAYBE HAVE TO COMPRESS THE SHAFT UNDER 1/16"!

Hope it helps you out a bit eric. You might wanna give it a try.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I think that adjustment goes for all cars with hydraulic clutches...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> I think that adjustment goes for all cars with hydraulic clutches...


That may be true, but most people don't know how to do it. This'll maybe save someone a trip to the dealership.


----------

